# Portuguese Golden Visa - new rules finally announced



## Guifig (Jan 7, 2021)

As you might have heard, changes to the Golden Visa rules have been announced yesterday (12.02.2022) and will enter into force on 01.01.2022.

The main changes will be:

- real estate investments (for housing purposes) in the Lisbon areas, Porto areas, and in other coastal areas (including most of the Algarve) will no longer be eligible for the GV;

- for the EUR 1 million bank deposit route, the minimum amount is being increased to EUR 1.5 million;

- for the PE/VC fund route, the minimum investment is being increased from EUR 350k to EUR 500k.

These rules will only apply to applications submitted on or after 01.01.2022. Already granted residence permits due to renewal after 01.01.2022 shall not be affected,


----------



## tarponjohn (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm building a farm house in Nazare and presently living in France...hope to move to PT next year sometime ...I have a French and South African passport ...not able to retire yet so will do contracts as and when I can ...but be based in PT. Do I need to apply to be resident ?


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

tarponjohn said:


> I'm building a farm house in Nazare and presently living in France...hope to move to PT next year sometime ...I have a French and South African passport ...not able to retire yet so will do contracts as and when I can ...but be based in PT. Do I need to apply to be resident ?











Registering your residence abroad - Your Europe


For EU nationals – registering your residence with authorities when in another EU country for a stay of more than 3 months, documents you need.




europa.eu


----------

